# Top 10 list - Most used tools!



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Let's have a little bit of fun here…

Your job is to list your top 10 tools (power, hand or stationary) in order of frequency they are used. Feel free to explain yourself…do you use a tool because it is truly useful to you compared to others, because it makes you feel a certain way, or because you look twice as attractive to the opposite gender when you hold that tool? 

I'll start it off…

1.) Dust collector - It runs simultaneously with all my power tools. 
2.) Table saw - It also doubles as my workbench right now, so it's truly getting lots of use.
3.) Sand paper - Whether for sanding projects or sharpening tools, I go through a lot of it. 
4.) Manual screwdriver - I'm always running around the house fixing stuff with them.
5.) LN rabbet/block plane - Not a time when I go into the shop when I don't need this tool.
6.) Card scraper - Moving up fast…sand paper is starting to drop pretty quick. 
7.) Worksharp 3000 - I am obsessed with keeping my tool edges sharp, especially as I increase my hand plane collection.
8.) Router table/router - No better way to customize cabinetry, boxes, or furnishings…and it's responsible for most of my more complex joinery thanks to the Incra positioner. 
9.) Planer - Most things get custom thicknessed. 
10.) Power driver/drill - It isn't used every day, but almost.

Honorable mentions:

Jointer - I often rely on other tools to do these tasks…or I figure dimensioned boards might be flat enough.

HVLP sprayer - Definitely gets lots of use, but I'm not finishing every day.

Measuring tools - It's amazing, but you'd think these things would get used more than they do, but when you have a positiioning fence and use relative measures for most things, you really don't pull these out as often as you might think.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

1. Dust collector
2. Measuring tools, tape, square, ruler
3. Table Saw
4. ROS
5. Planer
6. Jointer
7. Drills (cordless, drill press, and corded)
8. Chisels
9. Hollow chisel mortiser
10. Band saw


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

1. Tape measure/square
2. Marking knife 
3. DC
4. TS
5. MS
6. cordless drill/driver
7. Stanley #4 plane
8. plunge router
9. router table/router
10. coffee maker


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

1. Band Saw
2.Drill Press
3.Table Saw-2&3 can interchange
4.Belt Sanders-stationary-6×48,6×89,1×42
5.Routers
6.Jointer
7.Planer
8.Shaper
9. Air Filters(3)
10.Dust Collector

For hand tools
1.Block Plane
2.Glue Scraper
3.Chisels and gouges
4.Battery Drill
5.Back Saw-size of a Dovetail Saw
6.Most important of all, a Broom!!


----------



## WoodNuts (Apr 30, 2010)

At least for this day and subject to change the next:

1. Work Bench
2. DC
3. Table saw (sometime I forget to turn on DC so its close to 2)
4. Clamps
5. Band saw 
6. Jointer
7. Planer
8. Router
9. Sand Paper
10. Hand Planes

Um, need a top 15 list to represent…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

1) Jet tablesaw
2) Jet bandsaw
3) Jet dust collector
4) Delta lathe
5) Shop-made drum sander
6) Veritas apron plane
7) Dad's Stanley No 5 jack plane
8) PC690 Router
9) Jet mortiser
10) 2 Cherries chisel set

-Gerry


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Lately…the eraser on my pencil


----------



## EandS (Aug 29, 2011)

1 measuring tools
2 table saw
3 bandsaw
4 spindle/belt sander
5 jointer/planer
6 router table
7 hollow chisel mortiser
8 dust collector
9 chisels
10 sheet sander


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

1.) Dust collector 
2.) Table saw.
3.) Router table/router. 
4.) Miter Saw.
5.) Power driver/drill 
6.) Jointer Planer 
7.) Chisel set
8.) Compressor
9.) Brad gun
10.) A/C - Heat pump


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice lists! It's cool to see how people work, and you really get a picture of the types of things people like to do just by the tools that are mostly used.

Chisels and planes are quickly moving up my own list. I've been doing this stuff since middle school (have a scar to prove it) and it's amazing that I only recently started utilizing such tools. I guess we just model what we see? For me it was my Dad.

BTW, the bandsaw will be highly used if I ever pull the trigger on one!


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

I fix houses

1 tape measure
2 pencil
3 circular saw
4 square
5 compressor
6 framing nailer
7 chalk box
8 hammer
9 utility knife
10 impact driver

honorable mention, extension cord, sawzall and ladder


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

1 Small hammer 
2 Medium size hammer 
3 Large hammer 
4 Very large hammer


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Tom has the right idea - don't use force, use a bigger hammer!

1. Cordless drill
2. Screwdriver
3. Tape Measure
4. Shifting spanner
5. Hammer
6. Tennon Saw
7. Hack saw
8. Orbital Sander
9. Sanding block
10. Paint brushes

As you can see, my shed has not been used for enough woodworking lately!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

tomd-My son-in-law would add a sledge hammer to your list, but he calls it a "Paradign\m Shifter".

-Gerry


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Good question, although I don't know if it wouldn't just be easier to list the top 10 least used tools as opposed to the most used tools.

I don't think of the dust collector and the air compressor as tools, but more like appliances much like the A/C and heater. Their always on when I'm in the shop making them seem more like a utility of the shop.

Number one on the list would be power saws. I use the table saw, band saw and the radial arm saw almost equally when in the shop depending on the cut needed or closes at hand. I rarely use the sliding compound miter saw which would make it one of the least used tools in the shop.

Number two, would have to be the jointer. I use it to quickly get a straight edge or remove saw marks. So it gets used a lot. The thickness planer doesn't get use enough to qualify being in the top 10 list, although is used a fair bit of time.

Number three, is the radial arm drill press. I love the versatility that can be used with this machine and the attachments that can be used with it.

Number four, would be sanders. I use the combo disk and belt sander and the oscillating spindle sander on almost every project.

Number five, is air nailers. From brad to framing nailers they make quick work and many times allow me to glue up a project without using clamps.

Number six, clamps are always being used as a third hand besides doing glue ups.

Number seven, the router and router table are used a lot to profile edges and for some joinery.

Number eight, the work bench and vise without which nothing would get done.

Number nine, cabinet makers steel rules. Since I got these I hardly use a tape.

Number ten, I would have to say is hand tools in general, as I use a wide variety at any one time which would lead into its own top 10 list.

This list may not be in that order but is my top 10 of the most used.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks, Greg. Good points. Funny, I forgot about clamps…though I guess they, like the DC, are indeed more like fixtures that just passively happen. For example, I use those Rockler biscuit thingies and paint pyramid doohickeys when I do a lot of finish work, but I guess I wouldn't call them actually tools.

I do think it's cool how, for some people, the jointer is more of an MVP than the planer…and for others (myself included), it's completely the other way around.

I do share your obsevation about the CMS. Mine gets lots of use, but only as a chop saw…or on-site saw. It just keeps me from having to push really long boards through my TS on the miter gauge.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

1 dust collection and air filters
2 angle grinder
3 arbortech mini grinder
4 sandpaper
5 wood rasps
6 random orbit sanders
7 table saw
8 drum sander
9 bandsaw
10 miter saw


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I fuss around a lot with marking knives, little squares, mechanical
pencils, some paper on a clipboard, a ball peen hammer and a 
little rawhide mallet…. and a couple handheld power drills I suppose.

After that I probably use my table saw most and probably spend 
more time setting it up, planning cuts and running it than any
other single shop activity. I have a slider and I use the saw for
a lot of cuts many people would use a miter saw for.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 25, 2010)

1. Lathe
2. Table Saw
3. Grinder (to sharpen my lathe tools)
4. Bandsaw (for the odd stuff I want to make pen blanks from)
5. Router
6. No 5 plane
7. Sander
8. Planer
9. Drum sander (Well, it WILL be #9 if I ever finish building it…)


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

1. Table saw
2. first aid kit
3. intercom (to call wife)
4. Swear jar
5. 911
6. tourniquet
7. floor (for passing out)
8. bag of ice (for collecting bits of fingers)
9. exit door
10. Table saw…


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

1) dust collector
2) tablesaw
3) router
4) bandsaw
5) LV jack plane
6) stanley block plane
7) screwdrivers (usually a number 2 robby or a #2 phillips)
8) drill press
9) measuring tape or pencil depending on the job
10) I'm starting to run out of tools here….broom and dustpan?


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Okay, Stumpy has me ROTFL!


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

No mouse and keyboard on anyones list?


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

How about a radio? Having a little background music always helps me. And it's got to be classic rock!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Credit card
Measuring tools
Marking tools
Table Saw
Router
Cordless Drill
Drill Press
Radial Arm Saw
Sander and Sand paper
Paint Brush
Wood stretcher


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Stumpy, long time no hear.

Here's my list:
1. Spectacles
2. Hearing aid
3. Vicodin
4. Zoloft
5. Walking frame 
6. Wheelchair
7. Catheter
8. Ankle brace
9. Glucose tester
10. Blood pressure monitor

If I plan to stay a while at the shop I also use 16 pills.

I don't get a lot done, but the smell of sawdust makes me feel good.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

DYankee- Wood stretcher? I should get one of those too! I have a lot of walnut cutoffs I'd love to stretch into 6' boards…

Roger- Catheter in the woodshop? And here I've been walking in the house to take a pee like a sucker!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Stumps, nice to hear from you again, we need a little light relief here at times.
Believe it or not, I have actually had those "tools" when in the workshop at times when I needed them, but not now. Stumps, if peeing is a problem for you Depends are right up your street. If you get the extra large size they are good for a #2 as well. 

OK, let's be serious:

My list of real tools used most in the shop depends on what I am playing with at the time.

1. Measuring and marking tools.
2. Saws, miter, table or band saw - depending on the project.
3. Jointer
4. Drill press
5. Planer
6. Router - table mounted
7. Sander - various types
8. Clamps to suit project
9. Cordless assembly tools or glue
10. Finishing - HVLP, Gel finish or stain/buff

That's usually the way things go, but I find that doing different projects changes some of usage order and might also include tools not mentioned. I would think that it might be safe to say that Saws or measuring/marking devices might top almost everyone's list.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

1. Dust collector
2. Hearing protectors
3. Shop apron (includes pencils, measuring tape, combo square. calipers, and DC remote button)
4. One Shopsmith, used mostly as a saw with Incra 5000 sled
5. Another Shopsmith with Power Pro used for most other tasks, including drilling
6. Bandsaw, frequently used to cut a straight "register" line on rough sawn boards
7. Planer
8. Joiner
9. Workbench (actually I now have two arranged in tandom) Every project finds it's way to the workbench
10. Clamps for gluing and other assembly uses
11. Handplanes. As I become more adept in their use, I find that i am using them often.
12. Intercom - my wife likes to keep tabs on me.


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

1. Squares, dividers, etc
2. Marking knife/marking gauges
3. Chisels
4. Carcass saw
5. Dovetail saw
6. Jointer plane
7. Jack plane
8. Router plane
9. Smoother
10.Brace and bits


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

What is a "shifting spanner" as cited by Tootles?


> ?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

gfadvm:

It's a British term for an adjustable wrench.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

1. Measuring tools & marking knife or pencil
2. Clamps (seems like I use them for EVERYTHING! Especially useful when I have to pee real bad but I'm just too busy to take the time.)
3. Table saw
4. Chisels/mallet
5. Circular saw and Clamp-guide (I work with a lot of sheet goods)
6. Brad nailer
7. Cordless drill/screwdriver
8. Dust collector
9. Router
10. Sander
10. Palm sander


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Roger - Thanks. I learned something today!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

gfadvm: You are welcome.

There are several different words for tools that others use, they have unique names that do not get confused.

eg: A Spanner is a spanner - nothing else, but a Wrench can be several different things.
Similarly in ISO metric, the decimal divider is called a comma and not a period, dot or point because they can also mean something else. It's all about making sure everyone is on the same page.


----------



## WoodNuts (Apr 30, 2010)

I should have listed:

1 Brain
2 Back
3 Brow sweat…


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

elbow grease…


----------

